# nato



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

can anyone tell me please the best place to buy decent price nato straps either singular or packs of 2/3 etc regards


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,

It depends what you want. If you are buying nylon nato straps, quality is almost same compared to 3 or 10 pounds strap. I think heavy duty models are best. You can order directly from China or buy from Ebay or if you want support local business in UK you can order from Cousins. In these days its better to pay little bit extra and support local business. Its better also in warranty cases if there will be some kind of problems. Orders from China can take up to 4 weeks.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Eddie at Timefactors has lots of NATO straps even two piece deployant ones, worth a look but only open Tues-Fri, normally takes couple of days post.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Eddies NATO's are very good quality too. For wider sizes and similar quality WatchGecko is worth a look. Most of the eBay stuff is very poor with scratch material and bad buckles.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

The British Military Watches website has hard to source 17mm nato straps in 285mm length and sold in pairs (1 x black and 1 x Grey)


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,

It depends what you want. If you are buying nylon nato straps, quality is almost same compared to 3 or 10 pounds strap. I think heavy duty models are best. You can order directly from China or buy from Ebay or if you want support local business in UK you can order from Cousins. In these days its better to pay little bit extra and support local business. Its better also in warranty cases if there will be some kind of problems. Orders from China can take up to 4 weeks. 

I support also WatchGecko.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Phoenix (MoD supplier) sells them on eBay under vendor Mickie500. Some bargains in seconds, overruns, etc. I've got some lovely fine nylon straps from an Italian contract they did.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another vote for Phoenix straps, they are the original, and the best, imho.

They last well, unlike many G10 "spec" straps, are comfortable and retain their appearance much better than the copies, in my experience.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

I've just picked up a watch strap from www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk ! So far it seems O.K. haven't got it on my watch yet because its not turned up!! Seems alright but I've noticed there's no stitching its just glued which might not be as secure as stitching (obviously depending on quality of either)! So I've ordered one from watchgecko which should come soooonnn!!!!

Here's the one from ukwatchstrap


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

I have a couple of zuludiver Nato straps from Watch Gecko:

https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps

They also sell old stock on ebay - worth watching out for a bargain.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

robvfr400 said:


> Here's the one from ukwatchstrap


Image link broken. "Image has been deleted or is no longer available" placeholder instead.


----------

